# Novedex Xtreme: Any good?



## APG (Feb 27, 2005)

Novedex Xtreme 60 Capsules $34.95 

We Are Not The First In Stopping Estrogen,
But We Have Perfected It! 
At Gaspari Nutrition, we are constantly researching to find the very best in advanced sports nutrition. We have now found it with new Novedex Xtreme???. With its patent-pending formula Dianestrozole®, studies show Novedex Xtreme??? to be significantly better than any of the competition including formestane and 3,6,17-androstenetrionein modulating estrogen levels in the body and increasing natural testosterone levels.

HERE ARE THE REASONS WHY:
Actual studies have shown that the active ingredient, 3,6,17-androstenetrione, found in a popular anti-estrogen testosterone trigger probably converts to the estrogens 6-keto-estrone and 6-keto-estradiol while Dianestrozole® can not.(1)

WHY WOULD YOU TAKE AN ANTI-ESTROGEN THAT CONVERTS TO AND ENDS UP AS ANY ESTROGEN?
Unlike formestane(4-hydroxyandrostenedione which converts to 4-hydroxytestosterone in the human body), Novedex Xtreme??? does NOT have ANY androgenic metabolites that could cause HPTA (Hypothalamic Pituitary Testes Axis) suppression.

WHAT DOES NOVEDEX XTREME??? CONTAIN THAT IS SO SPECIAL?
The active formula Dianestrozole® contains 2 unique anti-aromatase supplements. The first ingredient, 6, 17-keto-etiocholeve-3-ol tetrahydropyranol, is a patent-pending non-androgenic anti-aromatase that utilizes the advanced ether delivery technology. This amazing compound has a prolonged half life in the human body which means you only take it once per day as opposed to many times per day like other anti-estrogens. The second amazing ingredient found in Novedex XT???, 3, 17-keto-etiochol-triene, is the single most potent non-androgenic aromatase inhibitor ever sold in the supplement market place! It is almost 3X more potent based on binding times and binding ability (how fast and tight it "sticks" to the target molecule) than 3,6,17-androstenetrione. The combination of a long acting non-androgenic anti-aromatase with the most potent non-androgenic anti-aromatase provides the smarter athlete with a double edge attack against the effects of estrogen and the prevention of estrogen formation. Because Dianestrozole??? actually minimizes the production of any and all estrogens in the body through its' dual aromatase inhibition systems, this causes a positive effect on the HPTA which means it will actually cause your body to greatly increase testosterone production on it's own, the safest way to naturally cause a positive anabolic effect in order to gain muscle mass, strength, and endurance while helping to lose fat. Additionally, if you happen to be using or have recently used a prohormone or even a "real steroid," Dianestrozole's HPTA upregulating effects will help your body to restore and normalize natural testosterone output and levels in the body and is the perfect LEGAL choice for post-cycle therapy (PCT). 

Novedex Xtreme??? contains two unique anti-aromatase supplements. The first one is called Hydroxyandrost-4-ene-6,17-dioxo-3-THP ether which is a patent pending anti-aromatase to which 3,6,17-androstenetrione is actually a prohormone too. Because it utilizes the advanced ether delivery system technology, this amazing compound has a prolonged effect in the human body which means you only need to take it once per day as opposed to many times per day with other supplement anti-aromatases or anti-estrogens. The second amazing, patent pending substance in Novedex Xtreme??? is called 3,17-diketo-androst-1,4,6-triene which is actually close to three times more potent than 3,6,17-andostenetrione in preventing the production of estrogen and is the single most potent aromatase inhibitor ever sold in the supplement market place! The combination of a long acting anti-aromatase with the most potent anti-aromatase ever sold as an immediate release estrogen eliminator provide the smarter athlete with a double edged attack against the effects of estrogen and the prevention of estrogen formation.

* Helps significantly raise the natural production of testosterone as well as vastly increasing libido!
* Does not have any androgenic metabolites that could cause HPTA suppression like Formestane!
* Dianestrozole??? does not convert to any form of estrogen like most of the competition does!
* Only has to be taken once a day as opposed to the others that have to be taken several times a day! 

Recommended Use:
As a dietary supplement, take 2 to 4 capsules at night just before bedtime. Do not exceed 8 weeks of continuous use without the advice of a licensed physician.
*These statements have not been evaluated by the FDA. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease. Gaspari Nutrition does not condone the use of illegal anabolic steroids. 

Stacking Instructions:
As a strong aromatase inhibitor and natural testosterone booster, you can take Novedex Xtreme??? along with any of our prohormone products. In fact, we strongly recommend that you begin using Novedex Xtreme??? on the 15th day of any cycle and continue using the product as recommended until you finish the bottle.

What are your opinions on this?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 27, 2005)

Shit.


----------



## APG (Feb 27, 2005)

thought I would ask


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 27, 2005)

pure anus...


----------

